# Bone-less chicken thighs?



## twothphry (Sep 23, 2012)

Wife wants me to smoke 4 lbs of chicken thighs while she goes to a club meeting. They have been brineing over night. I plan on throwing them in the smoker and then watching some football.

  What is going to be the best temperature and time for a good smoke? Don't want them too dry. People are coming over to scarf them down at six pm.


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 23, 2012)

I wrap mine in bacon and smoke at 245 for about 2 hours. You can also make an ABT wraped in thigh and then bacon. Those were a big hit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2012)

A little late to this party but the thighs will have a better, Crispier Skin if Smoked at a temp of 275-300*F. My MES has a hard time getting that high so I smoke in the 240*F range and finish them in a 425*F until the skin crisps.

Mike that ABT idea is freakin' Brilliant! I have to try that next opportunity...JJ


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 24, 2012)

Heres a link for those chicken wraped ABT's http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125621/a-b-t-wraped-in-chicken


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> A little late to this party but the thighs will have a better, Crispier Skin if Smoked at a temp of 275-300*F. My MES has a hard time getting that high so I smoke in the 240*F range and finish them in a 425*F until the skin crisps.
> 
> Mike that ABT idea is freakin' Brilliant! I have to try that next opportunity...JJ


X2


----------



## arnie (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, Mike! What a great idea. Chicken wrapped ABTs. I gotta try that


----------



## jwbtulsa (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow. Brilliant. I'll be doing these next time for sure.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 2, 2012)

gettin' ready for the day. ABT stuffed thighs. brined and rubbed. wrapped in bacon. also thougth I would throw in a 3lbs. chuck roast, rubbed with Bovine Bold and injected with Deep Beef.  Used Hickory and pecan, 240-250F for about 2.5 hours then rooled them around the grill to crisp them up. 

 While I waited I grilled some chicken breasts and Ancient Sweets red peppers on the Hasty Bake.





All prepped. I used The Solution for Chicken brining solution and a dusting of Rooster Booster. Japs were stuffed with cream cheese, marbled Jack, garlic and a touch of cumin



Better get some before they are all gone.



Served up with some sauteed asparagus and more red pepper, yeast rolls with a garlic butter glaze and a sprinkle of basil. Small salad.





Great flavor. Very tender and juicy. Subtle hint of the jalapeno but not hot. I plan on doing this again but perhaps doing a larger pepper in a boneless chicken breast, Perhaps Ancient Sweets or Pablano peppers; or both!  A more robust cheese would be an added layer of flavor. Would probably switch to Cherry/peach wood combo for the breasts. Maybe a higher temp range like 250-275F.  Thanks for the suggestion. It was killer We thought we could half them and serve for game day appetizers. Any thoughts out there about freezing them whole and reheating them? I wondered if they would lend well to this.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 2, 2012)

O.M.G. I feel like KING OF THE MOUNTAIN!!! I just got on smokingmeatforums and saw at the top of the page where the pics. scroll by ( chicken wraped A.B.T. ) so I clicked on it and WHAM! I realized it was me that told that guy about them and posted my link for him on how I made them. I have only been smoking for just over a year now and to have something that I thought of as a main topic to click on is like winning a compitition. I have learned so much from all you in the last year or so,Im glad I have been able to contribute something back.


----------



## roller (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like you did a bang up job there....


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 2, 2012)

Man, they were killer. I didn't even heat them up for lunch. Ate them like I was eating an apple. My next evolution would be to put them on a stick and deep fry them in batter! After all, the fair is in town!!!! 
My belly and my family appreciate your contribution


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great, another thing on my to-do list. It seems to grow quicker than I have days in a week to smoke. 


David


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 2, 2012)

*Another thing to try with these is to marinade the thighs in Kikkoman Teriyaki Marinade and Sauce for two hours, then dust lightly with Lawrys Chicken and Poultry Rub, then wrap your ABT with the thigh and finish with a bacon wrap. *

*WOW, talk about an explosion of flavors. I'll be making those again. I use boneless and skinless thighs.*


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2012)

Those look like they came out awesome - Congrats


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> O.M.G. I feel like KING OF THE MOUNTAIN!!! I just got on smokingmeatforums and saw at the top of the page where the pics. scroll by ( chicken wraped A.B.T. ) so I clicked on it and WHAM! I realized it was me that told that guy about them and posted my link for him on how I made them. I have only been smoking for just over a year now and to have something that I thought of as a main topic to click on is like winning a compitition. I have learned so much from all you in the last year or so,Im glad I have been able to contribute something back.


It's all over with now !!! You are hooked SMF forever !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW that does sound really good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!! I'm thinking that will be the next thing I smoke....I'm having withdrawals because I haven't been able to smoke anything in a while.....Meat prices are outrageous right now......


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 2, 2012)

tell me about it I checked in on a case of pork bellies and they want 3.45lb. for a 30lb box thats crazy


----------



## bpopovitz (Oct 3, 2012)

DANG IT! Now I have something else to do this weekend.  Gotta get the peppers off the plant first, but definitely trying this.  Looks delicious.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> tell me about it I checked in on a case of pork bellies and they want 3.45lb. for a 30lb box thats crazy


That's why I make so much BBB......It's cheaper to make and to me better.......


----------



## matt44 (Oct 5, 2012)

Roller,  I am brand new to smoking, I don't even know what ABT stands for. Any help?


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

Matt44, maybe this will help....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/acronyms.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2012)

Atomic Buffalo Turds...Jalapeno stuffed with anything you can think of then wrapped in Bacon and Smoked. The idea of taking an ABT and wrapping in Chicken then Bacon is MJ's latest suggestion. I typically stuff ABT's with X-sharp Cheddar or Colby Jack but have used Shrimp, Crab cake mix, Pulled Pork and Chorizo...JJ


----------

